# Sad News today



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

When my SO got Duke, his friend took Duke's sister home so we see her alot. Last night she got away from him as he was taking her outside and she fell off his back deck. She seemed fine so he let her go to the bathroom then took her in to go to sleep. She woke him up early this morning crying in pain with blood coming out of her mouth. He rushed her to the emergency vet and they're working on her now, but they warned him there is a good chance she's not going to make it. I'm so heartbroken for him and the puppy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

so sad - i hope there is a happy outcome


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats so sad. So sorry. I hope she survives.


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm really hoping she pulls through. I haven't heard anything yet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no! My heart goes out to the poor pup & owner.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh no! Poor puppy! I hope she comes through okay! Sending good thoughts!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What an awful story  I hope that dog is ok! poor thing


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Unfortunately it's been about 5 hours since we've heard from him and I have a feeling that no news is bad news. He loves that little girl so much and he is the type of person who would be shouting it from the rooftops if he had good news. I'm going we great from him soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

> I'm going we great from him soon


*I'm hoping we hear from him soon



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh So sorry, Praying he will be OK..


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Fingers crossed for his little baby


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Poor baby! Prayers and hugs for all of you. Hoping the pup will be okay.


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She's in an oxygen tank right now, the vet said she hasn't improved but she hasn't gotten any worse either and that the next 24 hours are critical.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww , prayers coming her way, so sad. Is it broken ribs or internal injuries?


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> Aww , prayers coming her way, so sad. Is it broken ribs or internal injuries?


Internal injuries  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Really hoping that she pulls through! What a nightmare accident. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh poor little baby!! I hope she picks up!! Sounds like she is fighting it!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Sending all our best wishes, fingers crossed that she pulls through!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Prayers and more prayers coming the little girls way.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers and lots of hugs!!! I'm so sorry! Hope to hear a good outcome.


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, thoughts, and prayers. Our friend spent the night sitting in his car in the hospital parking lot until they let him in to see her at 3am. She's still fighting and hanging, on but she's having a really hard time breathing  We're still holding out hope though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm glad to hear she's holding on. I got up 4 times last night to check this thread hoping for a good update. Please tell your friend he's in all our thoughts and we're sending healing thoughts for his poor sweetheart.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Poor thing. That is so tragic.  Wishing for the best.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending prayers!


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok the latest news from the vet is that while she's not out of the woods yet, her breathing was a bit better today and they were able to get her to eat a little bit. Thank you so much for all the well wishes, we really appreciate it. I'll keep you guys posted on her condition. The puppy's name is LeeLoo btw if anyone is curious  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Come on LeeLoo, you can do it! Sending you positive vibes and a flood of prayers little girl!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sending my prayers poor gal


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry this happened!! What a strong baby girl--keep fighting little one!! Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo good news!


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Good news! More prayers and thoughts for little LeeLoo!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

More healing thoughts for LeeLoo


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

We appreciate the thoughts and prayers so much. Against all odds, LeeLoo has improved and will most likely be going home tomorrow :-D 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Damiansmom said:


> We appreciate the thoughts and prayers so much. Against all odds, LeeLoo has improved and will most likely be going home tomorrow :-D
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is fabulous news!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh what great news!!!!!! The power of Prayer, hope she continues to get well with no after effects. Thank you so much for the updates, please continue to let us know how she is doing.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!! Great news!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh I am so glad, such great news


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh that's fantastic!!! Must hav been all the love from her daddy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Damiansmom said:


> We appreciate the thoughts and prayers so much. Against all odds, LeeLoo has improved and will most likely be going home tomorrow :-D
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOOHOO Great news!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Was leeloo able 2 go home??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

just read what happened :S but i'm also glad to know she's doing better and still praying for a quick recovery! please keep us updated


----------



## Damiansmom (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated you guys, I have 2 young kids so I can't always get a minute to get online. LeeLoo got to go home with her daddy a few days ago and she's doing well. If I ever get a chance to get to my computer I'll get you guys some pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Damiansmom said:


> Sorry I haven't updated you guys, I have 2 young kids so I can't always get a minute to get online. LeeLoo got to go home with her daddy a few days ago and she's doing well. If I ever get a chance to get to my computer I'll get you guys some pictures
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so happy to hear this! I've been so worried.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

Sending well wishes to your little baby' I do hope she pulls through.


----------



## rudedog (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so glad she improved and was able to go home. I hope all continues to go well for her.


----------



## Mama2Coco&Lou (May 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your little one! I lost my 10yr old Coco on Friday and I'm so heartbroken. She had been diagnosed w heart disease in April but was stable. On Tuesday she tested positive for pancreatitisis...however she wasn't in any visible pain. She was eating and drinking by Wed eve while in a playful mood. Thursday was a normal day, she ate bland chicken and rice without any issues. I woke up around 3:30 Fri am to her coughing, she slept in bed w me. After spitting up yellowish fluid she went limp in my arms and stopped breathing! I gave her cpr and got her breathing on her own but her body was still limp w her tongue hanging out. I held her as she took her final breaths in my arms. I'm so devastated!!! Saturday eve I brought her to have a private cremation... can't believe she's gone!!! She was my 1st pet and so special, sweet and full of life :-( I worried about my male Chi, they were like a married couple and he's had health issues from day one. Has any1 gone thru a similar loss?


----------

